# The Strongest Strain



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

What do you guys think is the strongest strain available?  I know White Widow is supposed to be up there, but around here there is this strain called Purple Erkle. Its 100% Indica and white widow doesn't even come close to it's high.  Smoking this will leave you stuck..... definitely one of the strongest highs I've experienced . Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Yup, the urkle around here is pretty strong but sticks out more in the flavor department. Some good old fashioned afghani will knock you around pretty well.


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, I dont know but if the weed taste good, I tend to smoke it more and get higher =D


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

That's true.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

That's true. Kind of like food with buds in it, it's so good, you eat more, so good, then...stoned.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 26, 2006)

I do not know of the strain you speak of....sounds enticing though for sure  

White Rhino, Hashplant (uncrossed), and Killer Green Bud are the top 3 that have knocked me on my ass  

there is probably other killer strains but these are the ones i have experience with to date


----------



## skunk (May 28, 2006)

ww is top 2 strain in world for its thc content and thc is not the drug in marijuana to make you stuck or  knock you on your ass . thc gives you the head high that the majority of pot smokers enjoy. the drug your mostly getting out of most marijuana you smoke that has a less thc content is called cbn and cbd,s which is the narcotic high you get when smoking it. if you want the ww to have the same effect (knock you on your ass high) the let it go a couple of weeks longer so you will get a degrading of the thc and a higher content of the cbd and cbn,s. but it is known fact that only 1 strain of marijuana that has a higher content of thc in it than the widow and that would be called g13 and there still isnt much more of it in comparison (ww)22%+ and g13 at 25%.


----------

